# Multiple Tongue Biopsies



## sbiegler (Jan 21, 2009)

My doc reported cpt 41113 x2, and is attempting to use the -50 mod. Would this be correct, as he did a biopsy of both the right and left side of the tongue? Or would the -59 mod be more appropriate? 

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 21, 2009)

I would use 59.  CMS payment indicator has a 0 (zero) for bilateral procedure.


----------



## sbiegler (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## evonp (Jan 21, 2009)

*Evon P*

We have tried and found the only way to get this paid is to break it out with the 59 modifier (and then usually you have to send in notes) .


----------

